# SIP 01578 QUICK SET DOVETAIL JIG + 3 TEMPLATES & CUTTER



## thecoder (29 May 2011)

Hi guys can anyone tell me if they have any experience the jig below currentley on ebay...any feedback would be helpful the good the bad or the ugly please..

SIP 01578 QUICK SET DOVETAIL JIG + 3 TEMPLATES & CUTTER


----------



## Bremner (31 May 2011)

Good find, I would also be interested if anybody has tried this jig.


----------



## studders (31 May 2011)

Once setup for a given size of timber you can knock out a lot of joints quite quickly. How long it takes to setup is another matter and can be quite frustrating.
The deal itself, if you want to have a go, seems like a good one.


----------



## mailee (31 May 2011)

Yep, got one collecting dust in the roof of my old workshop. It does work and as Studders has stated once set up you can knock out lots of joints. By the time you HAVE set it up though you may have grown a beard! I hated setting the thing up and used to have a router permanently fitted with the cutter at a set depth to speed things up.....it still took me around an hour or so to set it up again! I now use the Dakota template jig which takes all of about five or ten mins to set up. HTH.


----------



## Bremner (1 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, don't think I'll bother, better off saving up for a better one, you get what you pay for I suppose.

Cheers


----------



## pyxisdk (6 Apr 2013)

hi there
been trying to figure out why the Dakota jig is easyer to set up, before i go out and buy myself a dovetail jig, i know this is an old tread, but does anyone have the model number of the " fiminute set up" one?

greetings

Klaus


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Apr 2013)

Got one. It's horrible. Worst thing is that the alignment stops are clumsy and not deep enough for the stock to register properly. Going down the Stots/Dakota route instead.

E.


----------



## beech1948 (11 Apr 2013)

Just to note that on ebay there are at least 5 other brands with this exact model.

Axminster...some £20 dearer
SIP
Screwfix etc etc 

Al


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Apr 2013)

They're not exactly the same. 

On the SIP, the alignment stops are just bits of pressed steel. On the Axminster one they're some sort of rectangular plastic/phenolic - much better. 

Also, the Axminster combs don't fit the SIP without modification. I know this as I bought the Axminster fine dovetailing comb and found it wouldn't immediately fit.

I think there are a lot of versions of that basic design around, and that it was originally done by Porter-Cable in the USA, as that's how the design is generically known over there. I've not used the Porter-Cable one, but I've seen it used on video, and it seems to be better made. It also does sliding dovetails and housings, which the SIP isn't supposed to be able to do.

If I was continuing to use that sort of jig, I'd be very tempted to replace the frame and clamps with wood instead of the bent metal. The workholding is just one of the issues with those. The others include huge dependency on cutter height (not wobbling when you cut), and the risk that a single thoughtless moment will wreck both cutter and comb together.

The Stots/Dakota systems are simpler in every way, and more flexible. The only issue is that you can't vary the actual cutter size, but you can't officially do that with the SIP one either. You can with the Axminster, but you need a different comb and guide bush, too.


----------

